# British Columbia to Get New Ferry Ships



## MrFSS (Dec 21, 2007)

BC got its first glimpse of the newest member of the B.C. Ferries fleet recently.

It was a 48-day journey from the German shipyard where it was built and is expected to enter service in spring on Departure Bay to Horseshoe Bay route

Coastal Renaissance, the first of three new Super C-class ferries built in Germany, sailed past Clover Point and Beacon Hill Park, then continued on to Vancouver where it did a loop in the harbor, before journeying on to its home port at Departure Bay ferry terminal in Nanaimo.

The ferry traveled for 48 days from Germany, where it was built.

Full information is *HERE*.


----------

